# Sticky  Recall Notice: Klein Noncontact Voltage Tester



## MotoGP1199

Thought I would share.

Klein Tools is issuing a voluntary product recall on the NCVT1 in their Test and Measurement Line due to a potential safety hazard.

The following is from their website: kleintools.com/recall/ncvt1

*







Why Is There A Recall?*
It has recently come to our attention that one of our products, the NCVT-1 NONCONTACT VOLTAGE TESTER, has a potential safety issue that Klein Tools would like to rectify. The on/off button of the NCVT-1 is intended to be pressed down and then released. If the button remains depressed during the power on or power off cycle, the tip of the tool remains illuminated in green, indicating the tool is "ready to detect voltage," when it is not.
These affected products are sold in the following SKU numbers:
​

NCVT169149NCVT1AMPZ00052RNCVT1EMPZ00001NCVT1SEN80018NCVT1EP80023

This recall involves Klein Tools Non-Contact Voltage Tester with model numbers NCVT1 bearing date codes ending H7. The product was also sold in variations and kits listed above, all bearing date codes ending in H7.
*Instructions*

Please stop using your NCVT-1 NONCONTACT VOLTAGE TESTER, even if you have not experienced any issues.
Please contact Klein Tools to return your unit at no charge for replacement.
*Web:* If you are a consumer, complete the online Recall Submission Form for immediate processing of your recall request. Once the form is completed, an email will be sent with instructions and a link to print a shipping label. If you are a distributor, visit the Distributor Extranet to complete the Distributor Recall Submission Form.
*Phone: *Call customer service toll-free 800-527-3099 between 7:00 A.M. and 6:00 P.M. CT Monday through Friday.
*Email: *Email us at [email protected]. Be sure to include contact information, postal and email addresses. We will reply to your email within one business day.

For Canadian returns, use this form.
For any returns other than US or Canada, contact [email protected].


----------



## Kevin

I moved this to the tool section and I am making it a sticky.


----------



## splatz

Klein worsens their record for test equipment, I would not buy ANY of their meters, testers, etc. You can't screw around when a malfunction jeopardizes safety. If they have safety recalls I bet there's lots of other malfunctions related to generally being junk that don't trigger recalls because they don't affect safety. 

But I would hesitate to buy Milwaukee or any of the others that are getting into making test equipment by rebranding Chinese garbage with their company's formerly good names. It's alarming to me that it's getting very hard to find a meter made anywhere other than China. Fluke is made in China and even their sterling record for quality is slipping. Fluke bought Amprobe which was at one time made in USA, then Taiwan, now China. Extech, China. 

I am a big believer in simpler is safer, simpler has less things to go wrong. I have other NCVDs but the one I prefer is the simple Santronics. It's made in USA and less expensive than most of the imported junk.


----------



## 99cents

splatz said:


> Klein worsens their record for test equipment, I would not buy ANY of their meters, testers, etc. You can't screw around when a malfunction jeopardizes safety. If they have safety recalls I bet there's lots of other malfunctions related to generally being junk that don't trigger recalls because they don't affect safety.
> 
> But I would hesitate to buy Milwaukee or any of the others that are getting into making test equipment by rebranding Chinese garbage with their company's formerly good names. It's alarming to me that it's getting very hard to find a meter made anywhere other than China. Fluke is made in China and even their sterling record for quality is slipping. Fluke bought Amprobe which was at one time made in USA, then Taiwan, now China. Extech, China.
> 
> I am a big believer in simpler is safer, simpler has less things to go wrong. I have other NCVDs but the one I prefer is the simple Santronics. It's made in USA and less expensive than most of the imported junk.
> 
> View attachment 156460


I like the Milwaukee NCVT because of the flashlight. I have the Klown NCVT with the flashlight but it has a delay before it signals. If you don’t wait for the tone (it doesn’t beep) you can get fooled. Another Klown product that is good but not good enough.


----------



## splatz

99cents said:


> I like the Milwaukee NCVT because of the flashlight. I have the Klown NCVT with the flashlight but it has a delay before it signals. If you don’t wait for the tone (it doesn’t beep) you can get fooled. Another Klown product that is good but not good enough.


I have a couple of the Milwaukees, they were two for $20 when they first came out and I think I there was a buy one get one or something so I got four for $20. It's not a great flashlight or a great NCVT but it is handy having both in one. I put this in my pocket or bag when I don't expect to need either, but want something just in case. Like right now my main project is mostly control / low voltage / datacom and conduit so I have that in my bag. I usually have one in my laptop bag too.


----------



## SummitElectric1

splatz said:


> Klein worsens their record for test equipment, I would not buy ANY of their meters, testers, etc. You can't screw around when a malfunction jeopardizes safety. If they have safety recalls I bet there's lots of other malfunctions related to generally being junk that don't trigger recalls because they don't affect safety.
> 
> But I would hesitate to buy Milwaukee or any of the others that are getting into making test equipment by rebranding Chinese garbage with their company's formerly good names. It's alarming to me that it's getting very hard to find a meter made anywhere other than China. Fluke is made in China and even their sterling record for quality is slipping. Fluke bought Amprobe which was at one time made in USA, then Taiwan, now China. Extech, China.
> 
> I am a big believer in simpler is safer, simpler has less things to go wrong. I have other NCVDs but the one I prefer is the simple Santronics. It's made in USA and less expensive than most of the imported junk.
> 
> View attachment 156460


I agree. You can't go wrong with the Santronics because as you said it is simple. It's made in the USA and they haven't tried to make the NCVD into something that it's not by adding a bunch of other features to complicate the design and add more opportunities for failure.

Any good supply house in my area stocks the Santronics at a great price. The locally owned supply house in Atlanta that we bought material from most frequently when I got started in the trade about 20 years ago actually gave away the Santronics NCVD (or "hot pen" as the guys that I trained under in those days called it) that was branded with the supply house name and phone number. They wouldn't just hand them out like candy at a parade, but the owner and guys at the counter would make sure that everyone on the crew had one of those bulletproof voltage sensors to keep in their pouch.


----------



## yankeejoe1141

My go to NCVT is the Santronics 3000, never let me down like the Milwaukee, Klein, and Flir all have at one time or another.

Santronics 3000


----------



## Vladaar

splatz said:


> Klein worsens their record for test equipment, I would not buy ANY of their meters, testers, etc. You can't screw around when a malfunction jeopardizes safety. If they have safety recalls I bet there's lots of other malfunctions related to generally being junk that don't trigger recalls because they don't affect safety.
> 
> But I would hesitate to buy Milwaukee or any of the others that are getting into making test equipment by rebranding Chinese garbage with their company's formerly good names. It's alarming to me that it's getting very hard to find a meter made anywhere other than China. Fluke is made in China and even their sterling record for quality is slipping. Fluke bought Amprobe which was at one time made in USA, then Taiwan, now China. Extech, China.
> 
> I am a big believer in simpler is safer, simpler has less things to go wrong. I have other NCVDs but the one I prefer is the simple Santronics. It's made in USA and less expensive than most of the imported junk.
> 
> View attachment 156460


Just read that Santronics 3115 is the only NCV OSHA approved as well. Strange that no other company has a approval? Thanks for recommendation.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

I love the Milwaukee one also but it is not something I depend on or thoroughly trust


----------



## Easy

Any of them can fail or be improperly used. They are a great tool for trouble shooting cords and things where you cant access live parts. Probably best to use a wiggy or dvm to confirm the presents of voltage rather than a scanner. Why would anyone keep the button depressed when they were checking for voltage. I think the Fluke 1AC II Non-Contact Voltage Tester
is basically the same as the Klein. The light only comes on so you know the battery is good.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Easy said:


> Why would anyone keep the button depressed when they were checking for voltage.


I think the southwire tester requires you to hold a button for testing low voltage. I have no idea if it will still detect high voltage while holding the low voltage button as I don't own one. I just remember handling some other persons tester and noticed I had to hold the button down.


----------



## readydave8

trusting NCVT without confirming is how to get hurt, almost ironic to see a recall


----------



## DragnUp

I was wondering if this notice would show up here. 

I bought one in this date range from Amazon a couple months back. Klein made it quick and easy to get a recall number and to get a UPS label. 

Thanks.


----------



## TGGT

I bought a kobalt NCVT for $10 after looking at the $30 fluke next to it.

It works.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta

splatz said:


> Klein worsens their record for test equipment, I would not buy ANY of their meters, testers, etc. You can't screw around when a malfunction jeopardizes safety. If they have safety recalls I bet there's lots of other malfunctions related to generally being junk that don't trigger recalls because they don't affect safety.
> 
> But I would hesitate to buy Milwaukee or any of the others that are getting into making test equipment by rebranding Chinese garbage with their company's formerly good names. It's alarming to me that it's getting very hard to find a meter made anywhere other than China. Fluke is made in China and even their sterling record for quality is slipping. Fluke bought Amprobe which was at one time made in USA, then Taiwan, now China. Extech, China.
> 
> I am a big believer in simpler is safer, simpler has less things to go wrong. I have other NCVDs but the one I prefer is the simple Santronics. It's made in USA and less expensive than most of the imported junk.
> 
> View attachment 156460


I'm curious what brand meters are made in N. America, or even Europe? Simpson is made in Wisconsin still and is evidently profitable despite the fact that building and calibrating a 260 has to be more labor intense than a digital meter. Some day I hope that Simpson will make a DMM and give Fluke a real dose of competition.
Probably should be anther thread, but my dream meter for general use in my isolated corner of electrical would be a hybrid 260 that has a digital readout with the same analog scale.


----------



## DragnUp

I had one that was listed as defective. I sent in my defective tester on JUNE 18th, and got a NCVT-1P in the mail *yesterday*. 

Made in China.


----------



## septiclecky

These voltage indicators are DANGEROUS.
In the UK you can use these voltage indicators that voltage is present but you have to use an approved voltage tester (which you have to test before with a test box) which you actually put across terminals to see i a voltage is present otherwise you are up s*** creek if you get a zap and problems happen


----------



## RodDriver

Not only does this thing suck because of the crappie button location, but their basic tester is slow as **** to respond. Takes like 2 full seconds for a continuity beep. Now using Fluke meters. Much better product.


----------



## Almost Retired

460 Delta said:


> I'm curious what brand meters are made in N. America, or even Europe? Simpson is made in Wisconsin still and is evidently profitable despite the fact that building and calibrating a 260 has to be more labor intense than a digital meter. Some day I hope that Simpson will make a DMM and give Fluke a real dose of competition.
> Probably should be anther thread, but my dream meter for general use in my isolated corner of electrical would be a hybrid 260 that has a digital readout with the same analog scale.


Analog is UN beatable for troubleshooting
i wish they still made volt and amp analogs that are cheap and common


----------



## SWDweller

I carry a Fluke 87 and a Fluke 924. Along with 2 flexi cts. I have yet to find anything I can not test reliably. 
Non contact devices are not worth the powder to blow them to hell.


----------



## Djea3

readydave8 said:


> trusting NCVT without confirming is how to get hurt, almost ironic to see a recall


Actually, the VT not making any indication is supposed to PROVE that there are no electrons flowing. If it rings then we do not know what voltage is present but there are electrons flowing. Further tests required. The only time I have issue with that are some of the older NM wires that one can not sense through at all. I generally recognize when that is a factor and test several ways.

Keys words "Supposed to". I don't trust them either, especially the ones I have purchased in the last 5 years. Seen too many weird things when using them.


----------



## backstay

When I worked in the mill, they instituted a ZEP program (Zero Energy Potential) and part of that was the electrician opening a motor disconnect and checking it out.

There never was a standard for this. It was completely left up to the electricians. I would test the line side to establish the wiggy’s function. Then I would check phases to phase and phase to ground on the open side of the disconnect. Then back to the line side to proof the wiggy again.

There was no reason that a non contact tester couldn’t be used. I suspect some electricians were doing just that.


----------



## emtnut

Good procedure backstay !

Nice that klein recalled, but the NCVT has the same procedure. Test on known live, then test circuit, and then test on known live again. 
They can show false positive as we all know, but they don't show false negative !
I use mine all the time.


----------



## Arsenal FC

Yikes. I see what people say when never trust those things... You would think they would have caught that....


----------



## readydave8

Djea3 said:


> The only time I have issue with that are some of the older NM wires that one can not sense through at all. I generally recognize when that is a factor and test several ways.


I don't think there is an older NM that one can not sense through at all but will happily change my opinion if given more details


----------



## Djea3

readydave8 said:


> I don't think there is an older NM that one can not sense through at all but will happily change my opinion if given more details


I will take pics next time. It has happened to me several times in several places. All I remember is that it is generally 8 or 6 gage and is very thick hard plastic jacket. I think it may have happened one time with tar cloth covered as well.


----------



## paulengr

Yesterday I was in an older ILine. Granted way above residential power levels but still…on the load side of an open breaker all but one lead pinged “dead”. Meter reading was 0.01 VAC line to ground and millivolts line to line.

Granted this is a false positive but I’ve seen the opposite too.

The US has no standards for using these things. IEC standard is that when you are doing voltage testing under 1000 VAC/DC you use a volt meter (multimeter). Above 1000 V you can use a tic or a capacitive or resistive meter. So the Beiers PD10 and PD25 and various “tic” meters are all acceptable. The only spec is that the meter must measure down to 10% of the nominal voltage.

For years NFPA 70E stupidly just said follow UL 61010 which is a spec for instrumentation design, not use. I got it changed and suggested using the IEC standards but they messed it up and still have NO standard for voltage measurement other than using a high dollar permanently mounted device that has a spec that exceeds hand measurements for no good reason.


----------



## paulengr

emtnut said:


> Good procedure backstay !
> 
> Nice that klein recalled, but the NCVT has the same procedure. Test on known live, then test circuit, and then test on known live again.
> They can show false positive as we all know, but they don't show false negative !
> I use mine all the time.


Plenty of false negatives too.









False negative with non-contact voltage tester!


Hi, I accidentally cut into a Iive wire last night. I used my Klein Tools NCVT-1 voltage tester which illuminated red, and then when I turned the circuit breaker off it turned green so I thought it was safe. What I didn't realize is that the wire is apparently connected to two circuits. I cut...




www.diychatroom.com





Plenty of times I’ve seen it happen.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Djea3 said:


> I will take pics next time. It has happened to me several times in several places. All I remember is that it is generally 8 or 6 gage and is very thick hard plastic jacket. I think it may have happened one time with tar cloth covered as well.


 Was it Gray. Could be the older SER cable that has the ground as the braided shielding. That could potentially cause it not to work.


----------



## emtnut

paulengr said:


> Plenty of false negatives too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False negative with non-contact voltage tester!
> 
> 
> Hi, I accidentally cut into a Iive wire last night. I used my Klein Tools NCVT-1 voltage tester which illuminated red, and then when I turned the circuit breaker off it turned green so I thought it was safe. What I didn't realize is that the wire is apparently connected to two circuits. I cut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.diychatroom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of times I’ve seen it happen.


In that thread, the OP didn't know how to use the tester. Is that the testers fault ?
If he used a meter, and only checked the black wire (in a 12/3), would that make meters unsafe ?


----------



## readydave8

MotoGP1199 said:


> Was it Gray. Could be the older SER cable that has the ground as the braided shielding. That could potentially cause it not to work.


Oh, didn't think of that, ready to modify my opinion now


----------



## Almost Retired

readydave8 said:


> Oh, didn't think of that, ready to modify my opinion now


My personal opinion is :: 
use it often, or dont use it at all
get used to how it reacts in various situations,
trust it as often as you are Certain, which i am about 2/3's of the time

but only with one i have carried for a cpl weeks at least
i always think a new one is no good till i get used to it, then i get used to it and find it is just as good as the last one


----------

